

At what point did you decide to create/join a startup? - iamjonlee

What point in your life did you make the decision to create/join a startup?<p>Was it an offer you couldn't turn down from a founder? Did you hate your job and finally realize an opportunity to break free? What was the triggering point that made you risk what you had for a startup?
======
GeraldCayman
For me it was the lack of innovation. I think people are so busy coming up
with new new ideas. They forget there are more fundamentally simple solutions
to more carnal problems. Its like supersonic planes, and space shuttles, but
we are just now releasing electric cars. Lets start innovating earth!!!

~~~
Mizza
I love that way of putting it!

------
dirkdeman
I ran into a problem (having to replace the pictures in my photo frames often
since I make a LOT of photographs), and decided to hack together a solution.
Then I figured that if I had this problem, more people probably have it.
However, I've always felt that having a job isn't my cup of tea. I can and
will work very hard, just not for a boss.

------
ohashi
I wasn't happy working for other people. Being told to work on something I
didn't really care about for long periods of time made me depressed. I decided
I would much rather fail doing something I love than make money doing
something I hated.

After you've accepted that, the rest is easy (decision wise at least!)

------
md1515
Personal problems meant it was much more practical to make my own way than to
have anyone else help me. :\

